# Serbian Highflyers



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone give me info on Serbian Highflyers, do they fly in the summer on hot day what are the max hours they fly for


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Generally serbians fly for around 3-6 hours, Way up high. Not sure about hot weather, we get to about 22calcuis on an average summer day and they handle that.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks someone told me they fly for 13 hours is that correct?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Not in this country. Maybe they have improved them overseas. Tipplers will fly for 13 hours and more.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

View attachment 26733


View attachment 26734


View attachment 26735


View attachment 26736
ok, i just bought this serbian ones that is what the guy told me can you tell me if this are pure serbians or not here are the pics


----------



## Danny Donek (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes those are serbians. They fly up too 12 hours a day!! and they can fly in the heat, depends if you want them too.


----------



## Danny Donek (Aug 16, 2011)

you are totally wrong. I have serbians that fly over 10 hours and friends of mine go up too 15 hours both in Canada and Michigan. Also tipplers dont fly as long as serbians do!


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks, can you give me tips on how to train the youngsters this ones on the pic are gonna be my breeders i just got them 3 days ago and i live in london


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Danny Donek said:


> you are totally wrong. I have serbians that fly over 10 hours and friends of mine go up too 15 hours both in Canada and Michigan. Also tipplers dont fly as long as serbians do!


I assume you are addressing me?

Please explain how I am totally, Wrong, I clarified in my second post that the birds in this country only fly 3-6 hours. They are still being developed

Also, Those birds don't all look like pure serbians as one has grouse leg which is not in the standard and one appears to have some danzig in it, Hence the slight fantail.

Lastly, Tipplers are endurance birds, They are the longest flying breed in the world, This is what they have been selected for where as high fliers also get selected for height, Tipplers also hold the world record of around 20 hours.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

Are you sure this are not pure serbians? how can you tell they are not pure serbians


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

One of them has grouse legs, Serbians are supposed to be clean legged. One also appears to have a slight fan tail which is also not part of the serbians appearance.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

which one looks like fantail, and are the rest serbians or all of them are not what about this ones

View attachment 26737


View attachment 26738


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The black one with the 4 behind it but that could just be the pic.

They all look like serbians but until you see them in the sky its hard to know how good they are, I am sure they will fly well but for one to have grouse legs would indicate they have been outcrossed at some point, No biggie though. Call them serbians. They are nice birds by the way


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

How about this ones they look to me serbians, by the way someone said to me the small crest is better than the full crested ones is that true or not what i say small crest i mean thin crested 

View attachment 26737


View attachment 26738
[/QUOTE]


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Saw them, Like I said, They all look like serbians apart from the grouse leg one. Shell crest is what you are after.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

what is the difference in those shell crest and full crest, do they fly same or is the shell crested better sorry to ask you so many question i am new to this breed


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

My father imported Serbian highfliers 30 years ago from former Yugoslavia (Serbia). He imported blacks, reds, checks, blue bars and silvers. He has never crossed them with any breed. I raise/fly these same birds. All down from his imports. I can tell you that sometimes mine throw babies with feathers on their feet. Not much but they do. And the standard for this breed is 12-14 tail feathers I sometimes get one with 15. And the middle tailfeather sticks up on the 15 tail feather bird. We have a name for this in Serbian and it translate to "aeroplane tail". I can get pics if people are interested in seeing them. I have them in wide crest and narrow crest. Very good bloodlines will fly 8-12 hours. I think the record is somewhere around 15hours. I have some video clips on youtube. If anybody is interested in seeing my birds search for outcold00 on youtube.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

outcold00 said:


> My father imported Serbian highfliers 30 years ago from former Yugoslavia (Serbia). He imported blacks, reds, checks, blue bars and silvers. He has never crossed them with any breed. I raise/fly these same birds. All down from his imports. I can tell you that sometimes mine throw babies with feathers on their feet. Not much but they do. And the standard for this breed is 12-14 tail feathers I sometimes get one with 15. And the middle tailfeather sticks up on the 15 tail feather bird. We have a name for this in Serbian and it translate to "aeroplane tail". I can get pics if people are interested in seeing them. I have them in wide crest and narrow crest. Very good bloodlines will fly 8-12 hours. I think the record is somewhere around 15hours. I have some video clips on youtube. If anybody is interested in seeing my birds search for outcold00 on youtube.


I checked on the youtube you got nice pigeons, so as the pics that i post do you thing they are serbians, what is the best way to train the youngster to fly for long hours do i need to give them tonic,


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

outcold can u give info on this breed please


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

You need to make sure your birds are healthy. Get your young birds out and trap trained while they are still young. Feed them a good mix of grains in the evening and fresh water everyday. After you get them trap trained, flagged them to fly early in the morning. After a while they should kit and start to fly long and high. There isnt any secerts to it. i have never heard of giving tonic to birds. Although I like to drink tonic and vodka.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

hahahaha [email protected] drink tonic and vodka, well first of all thanks for the answer english is not my first language when you say flag them to fly what do u mean by can you explain please, trap training wont be that hard as i did it before. i am new to keeping pigeons do i need to give them some medicine, and what are all the medicine i need please help me


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

To flag them means to make them fly. I use a long pole with a bag tied to it. The only time you should use medicine is when your birds are sick. Give them good feed and clean water. Good luck. Where did you get your Serbians from?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

so these birds just fly around for hours . do they circle or do they rout .


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

They circle high above the loft.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats nice to watch.


----------



## amanbhullar5832 (8 mo ago)

Abdikarim001 said:


> How about this ones they look to me serbians, by the way someone said to me the small crest is better than the full crested ones is that true or not what i say small crest i mean thin crested
> 
> View attachment 26737
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hey bro in which city you are ?


----------



## JOHN JOSIP (Jul 13, 2021)

one of the best highflyers in the world serbian highflyer i got serbian highflyers will fly all day 8 -13 hours a day


----------



## JOHN JOSIP (Jul 13, 2021)

outcold00 said:


> You need to make sure your birds are healthy. Get your young birds out and trap trained while they are still young. Feed them a good mix of grains in the evening and fresh water everyday. After you get them trap trained, flagged them to fly early in the morning. After a while they should kit and start to fly long and high. There isnt any secerts to it. i have never heard of giving tonic to birds. Although I like to drink tonic and vodka.


----------

